# USB Stick als zusätlichen Arbeitsspeicher verwenden



## Gamers_Paradise (19. Juli 2014)

*USB Stick als zusätlichen Arbeitsspeicher verwenden*

Hey, die meisten von euch wissen ja bestimmt das man unter Windows 7 einen USB Stick als "Ram-Erweiterung" verwenden kann.

Jetzt meine Frage:

ich habe meinen 4GB USB stick jetzt reingesteckt, alles eingestellt und jetzt steht mir das auch als Hauptspeicher zur Verfügung.

Die Leistung hat sich dadurch z.B. bei BF 4 total verbessert weil, das Spiel mit meinen 4GB Ram immer geruckelt hat. 

Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob man den zusätlichen Speicher so nutzen kann, das ich dann auch Spiele die z.B. 6GB mindestens brauchen, starten kann und das ohne probleme?

Hab an "Richtigem" Ram 4GB 1600er drin

zusätlich hat knapp 4GB vom usb stick


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2014)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall lieber 4GB neuen RAM dazukaufen, denn ein USB-Stick schafft selbst mit USB3.0 idR maximal 100MB/s, DDR3-1600-RAM aber 12800MB/s, also mehr als das 100fache! Mag zwar sein, dass Du jetzt gerade so wegen der Auslagerung auf den Stick eine kleine Verbesserung hast, aber wenn dann ein Game auch mal schnell DAS braucht, was auf dem Stick ist, wird es sicher trotzdem hängen.

Aber wegen der Frage, OB das mit 6GB-Games geht: hast du vor, ein solches Spiel zu kaufen, FALLS es geht - oder wie? Also, selbst enn es dann startet und den Stick bei einem "Check" als offiziellen RAm akzeptiert, hast Du halt dann extrem langsame 4GB-Stick-RAM. Und 4GB echtes RAM kostet ja nun auch nicht die Welt, zudem sind "mehr als 4GB" schon seit c.a. 2 Jahren an sich mehr als sinnvoll


----------



## The_Final (19. Juli 2014)

Wie Herbboy bereits sagte: Selbst, wenn das Game mit dem USB-Stick als Zusatz-RAM laufen sollte, wird es quälend langsam sein, sobald der Stick tatsächlich als RAM verwendet wird, da er sowohl eine geringere Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit als auch wesentlich längere Zugriffszeiten hat.


----------



## CaptProton (19. August 2014)

4 GB DDR 3 RAM bekommt man schon für ca. 30€ und das lohnt sich 100% dies zu investieren.


----------



## Rabowke (19. August 2014)

Ich hau einfach mal in die gleiche Kerbe: nativer RAM ist *deutlich* schneller und kann definitiv vom System als Arbeitsspeicher, nicht Auslagerungsdatei, verwendet werden. Sehr schnelle USB3 Sticks, die wirklich sehr gute Lese- und Schreibwerte aufweisen, sind *deutlich* teurer als ein ordinäres 4GB RAM Modul.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (27. August 2014)

Nur so als Anmerkung, die Funktion unter Windows 7 heisst *ReadyBoost *und ist keine RAM Erweiterung sondern eine Art MiniSSD/Cache um die Zugriffe auf eine HDD zu verbessern.
Windows 7 inside

Damit werden Nachladeruckler durchaus gemildert, aber eine SSD und echter RAM wirken hier deutlich besser. Wenn man nur noch SSDs einsetzt, steht ReadyBoost auch nicht mehr zur Verfügung, da es dann obsolet ist.


----------



## fud1974 (27. August 2014)

Kann auch nur in dieselbe Kerbe hauen wie meine Vorgänger.. Speicher ist nicht sooo teuer und schnell gesteckt (vorausgesetzt, es sind noch steckplätze frei und die neuen Speicherriegel sind kompatibel zu den alten im System.. aber das ist alles lösbar.), und neben einer SSD
sicherlich eine der ersten Maßnahmen um einem PC noch mal "Beine" zu machen.


----------



## Crysisheld (31. August 2014)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Nur so als Anmerkung, die Funktion unter Windows 7 heisst *ReadyBoost *und ist keine RAM Erweiterung sondern eine Art MiniSSD/Cache um die Zugriffe auf eine HDD zu verbessern.
> Windows 7 inside
> 
> Damit werden Nachladeruckler durchaus gemildert, aber eine SSD und echter RAM wirken hier deutlich besser. Wenn man nur noch SSDs einsetzt, steht ReadyBoost auch nicht mehr zur Verfügung, da es dann obsolet ist.



Nicht ganz richtig. Ready Boost ist eine Speichererweiterung und keine MiniSSD. Mit Cache hat das ganze gar nichts zu tun. ReadyBoost - Microsoft Windows


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (1. September 2014)

Jain. MiniSSD erklärt es für den Laien besser.



> ReadyBoost ist als Unterstützung vorgesehen, wenn auf Ihrem PC nur noch  wenig Arbeitsspeicher verfügbar ist.  Mit wenig Arbeitsspeicher kann  Ihr Computer langsamer werden, da Windows dann zum Zwischenspeichern von  Daten die Festplatte verwendet. Flashspeicher bieten eine schnellere  Alternative.


Die ReadyBoost Laufwerke kann man, im Gegensatz zur HDD, als schnellere Auslagerungsdatei sehen. Da SSDs wesentlich schneller als HDDs oder USB Sticks sind, fällt da diese Option auch weg. 

Da Speicher derzeit immer noch günstig ist und SSDs ebenso preislich attraktiv sind, ist ReadyBoost obsolet.  Die Technik stammt aus der Übergangszeit WinXP zu Win7 64,  als HDDs noch erste Wahl waren und Speicher über 4GB nicht üblich.


----------

